

Startup Weekend Employees win Seattle without disclosing connection - anon_sourgrapes

A team composed primarily of Startup Weekend employees won the event in Seattle (evidence below) without disclosing their connection to the SW organization.  While SW isn&#x27;t intended to be a contest, the event concludes with celebrity judges awarding prizes. I believe the employees should have, at a minimum, announced who they were. Anyone else see this?<p>The team Red Ride came in 1st place at the Seattle event. For full disclosure, I worked on a different team that I thought could win. When we learned that Red Ride bested us, I congratulated them, accepted a friendly defeat, and genuinely was thankful to be part of the event. Last weekend I learned that one of the group members worked for SW. Curious, I started digging and discovered that 4 of the 6 Red Ride team members currently work for SW. Am I off base this is dishonest?<p>Red Ride homepage with demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redride.squarespace.com&#x2F;<p>SW blog post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seattle.startupweekend.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;10&#x2F;startup-weekend-seattle-was-awesome-heres-a-recap&#x2F;<p>Redfin blog entry: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.redfin.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;the-culmination-of-seattle-startup-weekend.html<p>Team:<p>Mohammed A - High School Student<p>Dan Cromer - Software Engineer at SW<p>Ben Gilbert - Global Facilitator at SW (and also Microsoft PM)<p>Chet Kittleson - NW Regional Manager at Up Global<p>Gabe Pelegrin - (Previous) Intern at SW and now contractor<p>Demi Wetzel - Culture Manager at Up Global<p>Note: Up Global is a SW subsidiary
======
ricardobeat
SW judges are not part of the organization, what kind of advantage would the
team get by being members?

